# Pb Record Sign In Sheet! Yes!



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

OK "Kids" don't touch this till, 10 PM Central or I will have to  you! This is for those who want to help set a record for members online at once, but, don't have time to stay, they can just post a "Howdy" here and do the "face time". .....I KNOW some of you people, you are going to want to jack with this thread before the time! Well, just ask yourself one thing, ?


----------



## BJClark (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

BJClark said:


>


BJ! For shame! I knew some wise-crack would not be able to resist posting on an unposted thread!!!!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 14, 2007)

etexas said:


> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
Sorry, dude, it's Eastern time here so by that time I'll still be signed on but I'll be in the sack.


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Davidius (Dec 14, 2007)

Why do we need this, again?


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Why do we need this, again?


Has it happened before? David man! I thought I was being VERY original!


----------



## Davidius (Dec 14, 2007)

etexas said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we need this, again?
> ...



No no, sorry about the confusion there. Had there been no comma then I would've been implying that the event had taken place before. I meant more like "Can you explain to me again why this sheet is necessary?"


----------



## Ivan (Dec 14, 2007)

What is the purpose?


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > CarolinaCalvinist said:
> ...


Oh! Got ya, you see, in my flu induced boredom I thought I might try to get a members online record, I just put this thread up for those who wanted to pop in say hi and cruise, I am practical.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 14, 2007)

4 minutes!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 14, 2007)

I brought spiders.


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I brought spiders.


Sadly.....SPIDERS ARE WELCOME! COME ON SPIDERS! Salvage my dead dream......


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 14, 2007)

I brought hairspray and matches. I hate spiders.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 14, 2007)

I brought my wife.


----------



## javajedi (Dec 14, 2007)

Good evening all.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 14, 2007)

I brought Fresca!


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

py3ak said:


> I brought my wife.



Bless you lad!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 14, 2007)

a mere housewife said:


> I brought hairspray and matches. I hate spiders.



OUCH!

Poor spiders.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm here

but when you read this I will be there

spooky huh?


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > I brought hairspray and matches. I hate spiders.
> ...


Little over-kill, one would think a shot of hairspray would do a spider in.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 14, 2007)

Charlotte was a spider.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 14, 2007)

I brought the orange juice! Mrs. Zartman, as long as you have plenty of matches, we should be good. 

(Betcha didn't know orange juice was flammable, now didja??  But it has to be in a mist form.)


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 14, 2007)

Well buddy, I hung in there 'til the magic hour. But I'm beat, it's been a long week. I see we're up to 98 right now. Good enough for me.

'Nite and God bless!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

nleshelman said:


> Charlotte was a spider.



And an excellent writer.

[video=youtube;yKvuj9lAfCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKvuj9lAfCc[/video]


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

~~Susita~~ said:


> I brought the orange juice! Mrs. Zartman, as long as you have plenty of matches, we should be good.
> 
> (Betcha didn't know orange juice was flammable, now didja??  But it has to be in a mist form.)


Is that true???????


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 14, 2007)

~~Susita~~ said:


> (Betcha didn't know orange juice was flammable, now didja??  But it has to be in a mist form.)



cool!


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Dec 14, 2007)

Good evening....


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 14, 2007)

Poor little



just minding his own business.


Then.....


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 14, 2007)

The hairspray and matches are to preserve doctrinal purity in the thread, actually. 

(I kill spiders with my husband, and only if they get in the house. I'm extremely territorial as indeed was Charlotte.)


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

a mere housewife said:


> The hairspray and matches are to preserve doctrinal purity in the thread, actually.
> 
> (I kill spiders with my husband, and only if they get in the house. I'm extremely territorial as indeed was Charlotte.)


Few people knew of Charlottes foul temper (related to Shelob) and her little drinking problem......Wilbur was bitten many times! THE UNTOLD STORY!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


>


Not funny man! That poor Pig stuck in there with that lush writer spider!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 14, 2007)

You're all touched.


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> You're all touched.


We cannot help it Randy we are up past our bedtimes!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## javajedi (Dec 14, 2007)

etexas said:


> We cannot help it Randy we are up past our bedtimes!



What do you mean? The night is young.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 14, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> ~~Susita~~ said:
> 
> 
> > (Betcha didn't know orange juice was flammable, now didja??  But it has to be in a mist form.)
> ...



Poor Bawb! What'd you have to go and set him on fire for?? 



etexas said:


> Is that true???????



Yep  Waiting for the oranges to ripen so I can have some fun.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

etexas said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > The hairspray and matches are to preserve doctrinal purity in the thread, actually.
> ...



Shelob:

[video=youtube;eL6aGFCBkcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL6aGFCBkcQ[/video]


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 14, 2007)

OK, OK, I'm a team player.


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> OK, OK, I'm a team player.



I knew a fellow Dylan fan would not let me down!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 15, 2007)

Come gather 'round people where ever you roam......




Johnny's in the basement mixin' up the medicine. I'm on the pavement thinkin' 'bout the government....


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Dec 15, 2007)

I wanted to be here but the multitudes of sick and injured kept me late at work.
Now I am tired and hungry. There had better be some popcorn left.
I can't find the beer icon. There doesn't seem to be one! And I thought this was a Reformed Board


----------



## etexas (Dec 15, 2007)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> I wanted to be here but the multitudes of sick and injured kept me late at work.
> Now I am tired and hungry. There had better be some popcorn left.
> I can't find the beer icon. There doesn't seem to be one! And I thought this was a Reformed Board


You are tired here....have some fresh coffee.....


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to be here but the multitudes of sick and injured kept me late at work.
> ...



Here you go.....


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 15, 2007)

Better late than never. Any more spiders left?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 15, 2007)

I juiced 'em out.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 15, 2007)

Ewwwww!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> ~~Susita~~ said:
> 
> 
> > I brought the orange juice! Mrs. Zartman, as long as you have plenty of matches, we should be good.
> ...


 
Try the following. You need two things: An orange, and access to a fireplace (wood-burning kind).

Peel the orange. Take a piece of the peel and squeeze it with the outside of the peel facing the fire. Watch what happens when the mist hits the flame.

You might also see some interesting results if you just burn some of the fresh peel.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 15, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Try the following. You need two things: An orange, and access to a fireplace (wood-burning kind).
> 
> Peel the orange. Take a piece of the peel and squeeze it with the outside of the peel facing the fire. Watch what happens when the mist hits the flame.
> 
> You might also see some interesting results if you just burn some of the fresh peel.



 Did you try that last night, or have you known it?


----------



## etexas (Dec 15, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > ~~Susita~~ said:
> ...


Tell me what happens!!! We live in Texas, our fireplace is gas!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> Tell me what happens!!! We live in Texas, our fireplace is gas!



Just light a candle! Even though you're sick and it's not very productive, you can still have fun!
*time to go check the orange tree...*


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 15, 2007)

~~Susita~~ said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> > Try the following. You need two things: An orange, and access to a fireplace (wood-burning kind).
> ...


 
I knew that from before.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


 
I remember seeing shooting flames with an audible hiss, like a mini blowtorch.


----------



## etexas (Dec 16, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > jaybird0827 said:
> ...


That is too cool! I have new respect for the orange!


----------

